# Aquarium Botanicals



## Smoggy_Bobby (8 May 2020)

Morning all,

I see and read a lot about botanicals within aquariums and the many benefits they bring.

Just curious to which (if any) natural products anyone places in their tanks.


----------



## dw1305 (8 May 2020)

Hi all, 





Smoggy_Bobby said:


> Just curious to which (if any) natural products anyone places in their tanks.


<"Structural leaf litter">, I use Beech (_Fagus sylvatica_), Oak (_Quercus robur, Q. rubra, Q. ilex_), Camellia (_C. x williamsii_), Loquat (_Eriobotrya japonica_), Evergreen Magnolia (_M. grandiflora_), Strawberry Guava (_Psidium cattleianum_) and Alder "cones" (_Alnus glutinosa, A. cordata_). I can pick all of those up, I don't buy any of them. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Smoggy_Bobby (8 May 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, <"Structural leaf litter">, I use Beech (_Fagus sylvatica_), Oak (_Quercus robur, Q. rubra, Q. ilex_), Camellia (_C. x williamsii_), Loquat (_Eriobotrya japonica_), Evergreen Magnolia (_M. grandiflora_), Strawberry Guava (_Psidium cattleianum_) and Alder "cones" (_Alnus glutinosa, A. cordata_). I can pick all of those up, I don't buy any of them.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Ah, I have ordered Bael pods, Parviflora pods and some lotus seed heads. Ill be sure to remember the above so i can save myself some money in the future!


----------



## dw1305 (8 May 2020)

Hi all,
Oak, Beech and Alder "cones" all work and are available all over the UK. 

Have a look at <"All the leaves are brown"> and <"Medicinal trees: The Common Alder">. I've never bought Indian Almond leaves (_Terminalia catappa_) , but they look to do a good job as well.

cheers Darrel


----------



## mort (8 May 2020)

I'm a cheapskate as well.
Hornbeam is good as well and the leaves last a long time. I've tried sweet chestnut leaves and they look good but decay quickly. 
I've also used the little cups acorns grow in, beech masts and the shells from various nuts cracked at Christmas (I checked them in a glass of water before to see if they kicked out any oils but Brazil and walnut were fine I think).


----------

